# Chocolate Porter Recipe



## blakie21 (13/11/11)

Hi guys

Anyone got a good extract/kit recipe for a chocolate porter. Would'nt mind doing some grain steeping but not really equipped for AG just yet. 

Cheers guys.


----------



## blakie21 (13/11/11)

So far going in blind I have come up with.

Can of Coopers Irish Stout
1kg Dark Malt extract
200-250g Chocolate malt 
'Black-pac' (http://www.homebru.com.au/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=612)
15-25 g goldings or fuggles
S-04 Yeast 

Would this be too many grains with the stee-pac thing? or even not enough? 

Cheers guys.


----------



## jurule (13/11/11)

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=58798 

Just drop mint and vanilla but it's a start


----------



## blakie21 (13/11/11)

Cheers for the response. Looks like an interesting brew  how did it go?

Already bought - 

Can of Coopers Irish Stout
500g Dried Dark Malt extract 
500g Dried Light Malt extract
200-250g Chocolate malt 
250g Maltodextrin
'Black-pac' (http://www.homebru.com.au/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=612)
S-04 Yeast

And considering adding 200g of dex (to bring the % up for kegging) and 100g or so of unsweetened cocoa powder either at boil or after primary fermentation settles down. Hopefully it wont end up too sweet.


----------



## jurule (13/11/11)

If it using a can of stout it isn't technically a porter it's a stout. That won't be too sweet with the S04 yeast. Don't boil the cocoa it's nicer in secondary. 

Cheers


----------



## J Grimmer (13/11/11)

This is one i have on my list to do, thanks to Waggastew, http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=58051


----------



## blakie21 (14/11/11)

Fair enough. Stout it is ! Might have to give this one a go now. That recipe looks nice but already bought the stout can. 

Cheers for the responses guys.


----------



## blakie21 (15/11/11)

Put this one down today - 

Can of Coopers Irish Stout
500g Dried Dark Malt extract
500g Dried Light Malt extract
200-250g Chocolate malt
250g Maltodextrin
200g Milo
'Black-pac' (http://www.homebru.com.au/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=612)
S-04 Yeast

I forgot to buy cocoa so decided to give milo a go since I read a recipe on a different forum including it and was going to maybe add some dextrose for a higher abv anyway! 

Will let you guys know how it goes


----------



## blakie21 (17/11/11)

This thing turned out to be a bigger beer than expected! 1.068-1.070ish. Not sure if it was due to not mixing well but took a reading that night and was the same. Pretty decent krausen 24 hours after and dropped 48 hrs after. It dropped to 1.040 in only 24 hours!

Tasted amazing without having done anything! Nice subtle but very noticable chocolatey taste with huge bitterness but not overwhelming. Cant wait for this one. 

Does the OG look correct to you guys? (plugged it into a spreadsheet and got alot less OG but didnt include the stee-pac thing) I think I got carried away with grain haha one brew and I might be hooked on using grains.. uh oh..


----------



## fuddnuddler (19/11/11)

Have done a few porters, not sure if they fall into the choc porter category, but they're super easy to make with nice results:
Coopers English Bitter can
300-350g choc malt
200g crystal grain
100-150g roasted barley
1kg LDM
Made to 21 litres, OG around 1050-1052, FG around 1012-1015

cheers


----------



## blakie21 (19/11/11)

Thanks mate

Mine turned into a full blown stout in the end. Will be trying the bitter can next time as I have seen it a few places now and sounds like a good idea. 

Mine (recipe above) had an OG of 1.070ish and is now down to 1.024 and has been that way for 2 days.. would you guys say with the recipe I had that it would be done? seems incredibly high but I have never done such a heavy beer. Plus I winged the entire recipe. Doesn't taste too sweet anyway because its quite bitter but just curious. 

Cheers


----------



## Bennigan (15/3/14)

Just started fermenting a stout with some chocolate malt.
Was originally just going to make a stout on the low-bitter side, and work from there, but saw some of this chocolate malt at the LHBS and decided to add it in too.

Recipe as follows:
Cooper's Stout
Brew Enhancer 2 (Used this instead of more malt, as I already had it at home)
500g LDM
500g Brown Sugar
250g Chocolate Malt (Boiled in a grain bag for 15mins)
OG was 1.054

Will ferment it for 2 weeks, and then keg it.
It's going to be hard to not drink it all straight away, but I'll try and let in sit in the keg for another 2 weeks.


----------

